# water filter



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know of a Portuguese supplier of caebon replacement water filter cartridges?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most builders yards or the general local DIY type store sell various grades of replacement filters,


----------

